# Thief caught stealing fishing equipment in FWB.



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I found this on a friend's FB page... Last name's deleted to protect the innocent, but some folks did a good job catching this youngster. :thumbsup:


April 12th


Please pass this around to all your fb friends in the Fort Walton Beach, Florida area. I took this photo at 1:14 PM on Friday, 10 April 2014 as I caught this young man stealing property off my neighbors boat dock in Cobbs Bayou, an arm off of Cinco Bayou. If you know who he is please call me at xxxxxxx or call the sheriff's office. 





5126 shares till capture




He has been identified and of course this aunt (sic) his first offense
links deleted...


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Glad to see he was IDd

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't know him but I have seen that kid before. Good job.


----------



## beach music (Feb 9, 2010)

love how he wears his shorts. outstanding young man im sure,lol.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm loosing patience with thievery...shoot the bastard next time. Why spend so much effort tracking him down when he's RIGHT THERE! Time to stand up and take our world back!!!!!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Or like they do overseas, start with a finger after his ass beating.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

it amazes me that people think they aren't being watched. few, few places are not recorded. chances you were recorded going to the place that isn't recorded. Good, glad to hear they got him. last year there was a lot of thefts from boats and such. I hope this sends a message.... good job to whoever turned him in.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Yakavelli said:


> I'm loosing patience with thievery...shoot the bastard next time. Why spend so much effort tracking him down when he's RIGHT THERE! Time to stand up and take our world back!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Great idea, but bad results for the shooter. Remember this poor boy did not have his own or money to purchase so he used his presidential given right to take from some one who worked for it. It is only fair.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> I'm loosing patience with thievery...shoot the bastard next time. Why spend so much effort tracking him down when he's RIGHT THERE! Time to stand up and take our world back!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



That would work out great. You could then spend most or all of the rest of your life in jail. And live with the fact you killed someone over a bit of fishing equipment. The only justifiable reason for shooting someone is if you or someone else's life is in danger. Period. :yes:


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Keel Haul him!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I must admit he doesn't exactly fit the image I imagined a tackle thief would look like. For some reason I thought a brazen daylight thief would dress to be inconspicuous and bigger...:whistling:

Guess I was wrong...:wallbash:


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Well if he looked like what you always thought he should look like it would be a little easier to catch them wouldnt it.


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Shoot him, I'm not sure, but a much stiffer penalty than he probably has coming would probably be justified.

He is stealing more than a bit of fishing tackle. He is stealing a part of someone's life. They traded time on this earth, at a job away from their families, and away from the things they love doing to make the money to pay for that tackle. That taclke is a physical representation of their time here. To steal someone's stuff is to steal a bit of their life. That's what people, bleeding heart liberals, fail to understand. 

Not only did someone have to work to earn the money to buy the tackle that this piece of human trash is stealing, now they will have to work that much more to replace it just to be back where they started. Just to go fishing again they will have lost twice as much time, twice as much of their life, as they would had someone not stolen their stuff. 
(Hopefully the victims got their stuff back.)

Shoot him, eh, maybe not. Beat the everliving shit out of him and take a finger or five, probably a better idea.

How much is an hour of your life worth in dollars?


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I can tell you guys this, there wasn't a whole lot of thievery going on in Saudi when I was over there. I did see one fellow get caught stealing a cassette tape (circa 1990) and he was dragged kicking and screaming from the store as I'm sure he knew what was to come and he left a crystal clear message to any other would be thieves on his way out.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I bet myself ten bucks that a handful of guys would quote me saying shooting people is bad lol. Thanks guys. But seriously...shoot him...In the finger if you want but SHOOT HIM!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

So was this post was helpful in Identifing the culprit….or not? Surely someone has recognized this person. Although i see no proof of a crime in the pic. Is there somebodies property on his kayak?


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

a said:


> So was this post was helpful in Identifing the culprit….or not? Surely someone has recognized this person. Although i see no proof of a crime in the pic. Is there somebodies property on his kayak?


You are right on. :thumbsup: In the United States, we still are innocent until proven guilty. :yes:


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

How about a good old "jump in" style beat down? 

Volunteer theft victims make 2 lines with a couple of bats, tire irons, chains, tazers, ect and send the punk into one end to see if he is standing by the time he makes it to the other end of the line. 100% GUARANTEE he will NEVER do something like that again!

They are pulling this s*** because there is little to no deterrent anymore.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

That's why for something like this, don't even get the law involved. Beat his ass good and give him something to remember.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Sea-r-cy said:


> You are right on. :thumbsup: In the United States, we still are innocent until proven guilty. :yes:


 right, I would like to believe this. bbutttttt


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

The big problem with a "beating"? If the offender is under 18 (or maybe not) you can bet that you (an adult) will be the ultimate looser. Most probably jail time. :yes:

And, the youth might just be a bit tougher than you think. :whistling: Remember the Trayvon Martin case?

And just "what if" the lad is innocent?

Lots of things to think about. 

Best to take the photos and information to the local police. Let them sort it out. :thumbsup:

About 3 weeks ago some kids kicked the door in on my hunting cabin. Just happened that I had trail cameras aimed at the door. I took the photos to the Sheriff's office, they had them identified by the afternoon. The kids (with their dads) came by that afternoon, apologized, and offered to pay all damages. Lesson learned early in life, maybe it will keep them out of trouble later in life. :yes: Yes, I could have been a hard case, prosecuted, and had 3 stupid, young kids with a record to carry around the rest of their lives.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Ok maybe shooting a "kid" is a little harsh..._Maybe_. And, there should be a presumption of innocence until proven guilty. But with pictures of him in the act, a conviction should be a slam dunk. At that point there should be a meaningful sentence, not just some counseling and a couple of days picking up trash. If he is under 18, suspend his driver's license, make him wear a tracking device and sentence him to be the victims "yard bitch" for the entire summer. If that don't reform him...then shoot him.:whistling:


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Sea-r-cy said:


> You are right on. :thumbsup: In the United States, we still are innocent until proven guilty. :yes:


this is only true in a court of Law , not public opinion. :yes:


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Geez guys. It ain't like anybody's gonna ACTUALLY shoot the little bastard...or jump him with bats. Can't we just have fun talking about what we would LIKE to do to a dirty ass thief? Get off the soap box fellas. Lighten up. And as far as innocent until proven guilty...it doesn't exactly work the way it should in a perfect world. Cut his friggin balls off!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

tbaxl said:


> Great idea, but bad results for the shooter. Remember this poor boy did not have his own or money to purchase so he used his presidential given right to take from some one who worked for it. It is only fair.


This poor child probably drove a nicerand newer truck than most of us hard workers reading this. 
What's his name. It needs to be known. 

No reason to try and protect a pile of $hit




.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yakavelli said:


> Geez guys. It ain't like anybody's gonna ACTUALLY shoot the little bastard...or jump him with bats. Can't we just have fun talking about what we would LIKE to do to a dirty ass thief? Get off the soap box fellas. Lighten up. And as far as innocent until proven guilty...it doesn't exactly work the way it should in a perfect world. Cut his friggin balls off!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Your picture proves his guilt in the law of the PFF. That's the only thing that matters to the people reading this on this site.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I may get flamed for this. First, I agree that we should never tolerate stealing. Like most everyone here, I have worked hard for everything that I have and it makes me angry when people think they are entitled to help themselves to other people's belongings.

When I look at that picture, I see a young guy who appears to like fishing - assuming that some of that gear is his. So, instead of going to the skate park or sitting in the house playing video games - he wants to go fishing. 

I don't know his background, maybe he comes from a single parent home where he gets no guidance and has very little fishing gear given to him. Yet, he still likes to fish. So, in order to be able to fish - he steals. 

It is wrong, and I would be pissed if he stole from me or anyone else. However, maybe he is just someone who shares a hobby with us but needs some guidance. 

I had a father and grandfather who took me fishing. I never had to buy gear, gas or bait when I was that age. This guy may not have had that luxury. 

He likes fishing, so he at least has that going for him. Maybe he would be okay with a mentor teaching him that he needs to work for things instead of taking them from people who did work for them. Maybe he would be grateful and would be thrilled to go out on a boat with someone, even offering to clean the boat and the fish afterwards.

I could be wrong, and he could come from a good family. But I don't know. I just realize that not everybody grew up with the great family that I did. If I had grown up in another setting, I might have been just like him.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Yakavelli said:


> Geez guys. It ain't like anybody's gonna ACTUALLY shoot the little bastard...or jump him with bats. Can't we just have fun talking about what we would LIKE to do to a dirty ass thief? Get off the soap box fellas. Lighten up. And as far as innocent until proven guilty...it doesn't exactly work the way it should in a perfect world. Cut his friggin balls off!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


agree so - some fun
In the old days thieves were shot with shotguns loaded with rock salt as it never killed them but would burn like hell for hours as they scream down the road.
once my uncle caught a dog who was killing his chickens and his wife forbid he shoot it. after much consideration he rubbed the dogs butt raw with a corn cob and then poured turpentine on A$$ and he could be heard howling over two hills long out of sight and never returned.

oh well , times have changed


----------



## Team Fish Head (Oct 1, 2012)

We have our pits on guard so even the guys who snag up choose to break off and move along.  

Glad the kid was caught, maybe he learns a lesson. Petty theft yes but then again, wrong is wrong and there should be a sanction applied.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Rickpcfl said:


> I may get flamed for this. First, I agree that we should never tolerate stealing. Like most everyone here, I have worked hard for everything that I have and it makes me angry when people think they are entitled to help themselves to other people's belongings.
> 
> When I look at that picture, I see a young guy who appears to like fishing - assuming that some of that gear is his. So, instead of going to the skate park or sitting in the house playing video games - he wants to go fishing.
> 
> ...


Once someone on here will share his name since it is now public information, you can give him some of your gear. 
He needs to be identified. 

I got caught when I was about 10 years old taking something that wasn't mine. And yes it was a fishing pole. I came from a very well off family and had plenty of fishing gear. But the police was called and I got paraded around for the embarrassment and to prove a point. I learned at a very young age, that you can't take what you want. They made a complete fool of me. And I was just a little kid. 
I since then Have never taken so much as a pencil that doesn't belong to me. A lesson well learned. 


This kid needs to learn his lesson.he is a bit older than 10. The courts dont teach that. His parents will get a fine for his actions because the kid has no money to pay. He will have to go to some classes that his parents will have to pay for, and his parents will have to take time out of their day to make sure their child gets to the classes they are having to pay for. The only one that will learn the lesson here, is the parent. Not the kid.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Catchin Hell said:


> I can tell you guys this, there wasn't a whole lot of thievery going on in Saudi when I was over there. I did see one fellow get caught stealing a cassette tape (circa 1990) and he was dragged kicking and screaming from the store as I'm sure he knew what was to come and he left a crystal clear message to any other would be thieves on his way out.


My brother saw a thief get the dog shite beat out of him in Morocco in 1995. The entire two block area in the city chased him down and started hitting him with fists and shoes.

FWIW, a lot of the boat and gear thefts are made by guys like the one in the picture. Pretty bold.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

HisName said:


> agree so - some fun
> In the old days thieves were shot with shotguns loaded with rock salt as it never killed them but would burn like hell for hours as they scream down the road.
> once my uncle caught a dog who was killing his chickens and his wife forbid he shoot it. after much consideration he rubbed the dogs butt raw with a corn cob and then poured turpentine on A$$ and he could be heard howling over two hills long out of sight and never returned.
> 
> oh well , times have changed


Are you saying he F'ed the dogs butthole till it became raw with a corn cob and then poured turpentine on it. 
Kind of morbid beastiality sounding to me. 
That is totally different. A dog is an animal that saw a live chicken and it's natural instinct to go after it. But to rape his butthole with a corn cob kind of goes beyond a sane limit, 

Where is your uncle located. Maybe he could donate a cob of corn for this thief we speak of. That would probably be a lesson learned .

The lesson needs to be learned with or with out vegetables being involved.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Chapman5011 said:


> Once someone on here will share his name since it is now public information, you can give him some of your gear.
> He needs to be identified.
> 
> I got caught when I was about 10 years old taking something that wasn't mine. And yes it was a fishing pole. I came from a very well off family and had plenty of fishing gear. But the police was called and I got paraded around for the embarrassment and to prove a point. I learned at a very young age, that you can't take what you want. They made a complete fool of me. And I was just a little kid.
> ...


glad my uncle didn't catch you


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

HisName said:


> glad my uncle didn't catch you


Yep, that would have been horrible.

I have enough colon issues as it is


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Chapman5011 said:


> Are you saying he F'ed the dogs butthole till it became raw with a corn cob and then poured turpentine on it.
> Kind of morbid beastiality sounding to me.
> That is totally different. A dog is an animal that saw a live chicken and it's natural instinct to go after it. But to rape his butthole with a corn cob kind of goes beyond a sane limit,
> 
> ...


Man, this forum is like the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Chapman5011 said:


> Are you saying he F'ed the dogs butthole till it became raw with a corn cob and then poured turpentine on it.
> Kind of morbid beastiality sounding to me.
> That is totally different. A dog is an animal that saw a live chicken and it's natural instinct to go after it. But to rape his butthole with a corn cob kind of goes beyond a sane limit,
> 
> ...


LOL , No
as the story was told to me he gently rubbed the external part with a corn cob until it became raw with no resistance or unformfort to the animal. however when the turpentine was applied it must have been a lot like being shot with rock salt as it was instant and lasting pain. point is the chicken thievery stopped and he never returned
this is just an old story past down when I was a child. 

someday I will have to tell you the story about the gaseous mule my Dad had while plowing corn and the pet mole he had in his pocket


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

HisName said:


> LOL , No
> as the story was told to me he gently rubbed the external part with a corn cob until it became raw with no resistance or unformfort to the animal. however when the turpentine was applied it must have been a lot like being shot with rock salt as it was instant and lasting pain. point is the chicken thievery stopped and he never returned
> this is just an old story past down when I was a child.
> 
> someday I will have to tell you the story about the gaseous mule my Dad had while plowing corn and the pet mole he had in his pocket


Come on, you can't leave people hanging.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

HisName said:


> LOL , No
> as the story was told to me he gently rubbed the external part with a corn cob until it became raw with no resistance or unformfort to the animal. however when the turpentine was applied it must have been a lot like being shot with rock salt as it was instant and lasting pain. point is the chicken thievery stopped and he never returned
> this is just an old story past down when I was a child.
> 
> someday I will have to tell you the story about the gaseous mule my Dad had while plowing corn and the pet mole he had in his pocket


I'm not near as upset now since he gently rubbed the dogs anus with the cob of corn. That make me feel a lot better. Not near as bad as I first though.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sea-r-cy said:


> The big problem with a "beating"? If the offender is under 18 (or maybe not) you can bet that you (an adult) will be the ultimate looser. Most probably jail time. :yes:
> 
> And, the youth might just be a bit tougher than you think. :whistling: Remember the Trayvon Martin case?
> 
> ...


It didn't work out too well for ol Trayvon. 

There is something the system has setup called youthful offender. It is setup up exactly for the youth to have a pass and learn a lesson. Those files are sealed permanently after all is said and done.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Sea-r-cy said:


> That would work out great. You could then spend most or all of the rest of your life in jail. And live with the fact you killed someone over a bit of fishing equipment. The only justifiable reason for shooting someone is if you or someone else's life is in danger. Period. :yes:


Protection of life and/or property. It's completely justifiable.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> I'm not near as upset now since he gently rubbed the dogs anus with the cob of corn. That make me feel a lot better. Not near as bad as I first though.


LOL - You should read about the lesson that was taught to a child rapist and murderer who was in prison. Ouch. That lesson wasn't so gentle as the one taught to the dog.

http://www.opposingviews.com/i/soci...ne-year-old-baby-gets-raped-and-beaten-prison


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

ever been fishing around a dock and make a bad throw only to have your hook get caught up on someones property on the dock ?
removing it could be considered trespassing. anything is possible.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Rickpcfl said:


> LOL - You should read about the lesson that was taught to a child rapist and murderer who was in prison. Ouch. That lesson wasn't so gentle as the one taught to the dog.
> 
> http://www.opposingviews.com/i/soci...ne-year-old-baby-gets-raped-and-beaten-prison


I fail to see the connection?

FWIW, many of the prisoners who suffer rape in prison are young Caucasians doing time for petty drug offenses.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Rickpcfl said:


> I may get flamed for this. First, I agree that we should never tolerate stealing. Like most everyone here, I have worked hard for everything that I have and it makes me angry when people think they are entitled to help themselves to other people's belongings.
> 
> When I look at that picture, I see a young guy who appears to like fishing - assuming that some of that gear is his. So, instead of going to the skate park or sitting in the house playing video games - he wants to go fishing.
> 
> ...


Don't want to be rude, in my response to this post; but, it really hangs me up to hear this type of bleeding heart response. 

I believe in empathy but I also believe in responsibility. Who is preventing this kid from getting a job and earning the money and buying this tackle. When I was a kid, I had to work on a tobacco farm during the summers and mow about 30 acres of lawns, in the spring, to get my first saltwater fishing rig. Then, years later, that same rig was stolen by some half-wit like this. Based on your post, I should have sought out the thief and made him my 'blood brother' and let him start dating my sister. 

I believe in the 'carrot and stick' approach but don't abandon the stick. First, you pay the price for your mistakes and then, if you are given an opportunity, you choose a different path. 

If you are a 'champion of lost causes' I suggest you contact authorities and offer to make this kid YOUR special project. Take him into your home, on your boat.....for the love of hip-hop, let him into your closet.

I don't think this kid needs to be shot or have his hand cut off but I do think he should be held up to public ridicule and his parents need to share in that. 

Publish the punk's name.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

panhandleslim said:


> Don't want to be rude, in my response to this post; but, it really hangs me up to hear this type of bleeding heart response.
> 
> I believe in empathy but I also believe in responsibility. Who is preventing this kid from getting a job and earning the money and buying this tackle. When I was a kid, I had to work on a tobacco farm during the summers and mow about 30 acres of lawns, in the spring, to get my first saltwater fishing rig. Then, years later, that same rig was stolen by some half-wit like this. Based on your post, I should have sought out the thief and made him my 'blood brother' and let him start dating my sister.
> 
> ...


If I recall correctly, wasn't the son of a prominent local restauranteur caught stealing tackle a few years ago in Gulf Breeze? I knew a lot of kids from "good" families who would steal stuff because it gave them some kind of thrill.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

This kid was caught weeks before this thread was posted. The law took care of him, without shooting him or shoving things in his ass.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

bigrick said:


> This kid was caught weeks before this thread was posted. The law took care of him, without shooting him or shoving things in his ass.


Yeah, I remember the threads. Your response made me chuckle, btw.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Wrt kids name. it wan't provided in the FB post. As I said the post was made by a friend of one of my friends on FB snd showed up on her wall. I'll contact the original poster and see if he wants to come on here and give us what information he can provide. No guarantees...:thumbsup:


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

aroundthehorn said:


> I fail to see the connection?
> 
> FWIW, many of the prisoners who suffer rape in prison are young Caucasians doing time for petty drug offenses.


I wasn't talking about the kid, but the story about the dog, the corncob and the turpentine.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

aroundthehorn said:


> I fail to see the connection?
> 
> FWIW, many of the prisoners who suffer rape in prison are young Caucasians doing time for petty drug offenses.


 
agree. Rape should not be part of any sentence and they should be allowed to sue and press charges against the person , guard and warden.


the 4th hand story I shared from the 30's was told to me in the 50's was for humor and had nothing " San Francisco" about it. no rape or penetration was involved. lesson learned about humor


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

bigrick said:


> This kid was caught weeks before this thread was posted. The law took care of him, without shooting him or shoving things in his ass.


It is quotes like this that keep me coming back. :thumbup:


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

bigrick said:


> This kid was caught weeks before this thread was posted. The law took care of him, without shooting him or shoving things in his ass.


What's his name.
It is public information, if it's involved in the court system


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I cannot believe no one posted this yet....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrwjiO1MCVs&feature=kp


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

TailRazor said:


> That's why for something like this, don't even get the law involved. Beat his ass good and give him something to remember.


But with our judicial system then the good guys become the bad guys.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

bigrick said:


> This kid was caught weeks before this thread was posted. The law took care of him, without shooting him or shoving things in his ass.


I guess that means he got to ride in a squad to his Mommy.
And he went to his room to brag to his friends on his $500 cell phone.
While Mommy cussed out the law for embarrassing her sweet child that would never ever do anything they say he did.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> What's his name.
> It is public information, if it's involved in the court system


Um maybe not if he is a minor.


----------



## Solo_gig (Mar 26, 2014)

I think he should have to clean fish for the rest of the summer at the local boat ramp as a punishment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

